# New Years Eve



## Drac (Dec 26, 2007)

So is anybody going out this year or having an in house party or like me not doing a dammed thing..


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 26, 2007)

Drac said:


> So is anybody going out this year or having an in house party or like me not doing a dammed thing..


 
Well with the out laws retiring I think this year we will be staying in!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 26, 2007)

I won't be doing anything as my wife works that night.  At least she had Christmass Eve off.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 26, 2007)

I don't generally do anything for New Year's Eve - stay home with the dog, maybe buy something better than usual for dinner (mmm.... Chinese take out... or maybe steak... hmm.... gonna have to think about that one) - but I don't really enjoy being out in noisy drunken crowds or waiting forever to get a seat so I can wait forever to get my food.


----------



## Drac (Dec 26, 2007)

I've DJ'd New Years Eve parties in the past..A few were great , the rest sucked especially once the alcohol kicks in on some of the lightweights..


----------



## morph4me (Dec 26, 2007)

We have a long standing tradition with two other couples, we get together each year for a quiet evening with people we enjoy being with. We take turns hosting and have been doing it for the last 20+ years.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 26, 2007)

Just the family here, as usual!


----------



## exile (Dec 26, 2007)

Partying styles seem to have changed a lot in the last couple of decades, and not just because we're all getting older... I really think the whole glow of the idea `New Year's Eve' party has dimmed quite a bit, partly because of much tougher law enforcement targeting impaired driving, partly because out own attitudes towards that sort of thing have changed in the direction of less tolerance, but mostly because a lot of people, young as well as old, seem to view the future with a good deal more apprehension than we used to. 

When I was a university student, it seemed a foregone conclusion that we&#8212;all the world&#8212;were making steady progress and that the New Year, and all new years, should be greeted enthusiastically as the place in time where the next stage of that progress would be realized. I don't think most of us feel that way now, certainly not to anything like the same degree. I think New Year's is a much more reflective and low key time for that reason...


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 26, 2007)

Ill be at my best friends apartment, drinking beer, eating food and playing PS3 all night.

B


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 26, 2007)

Well being married with three kids staying home, but the added value is we leave New Yeras day for Colorado so staying home is a great thing this year.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 26, 2007)

Drac said:


> So is anybody going out this year or having an in house party or like me not doing a dammed thing..


No special plans...  I think the wife intends to sacrifice a bottle of champagne.

Regarding changes in practices...

I know we're not seeing the drunks and fights and such that we once did.  There are still parties, and I'm sure some of the bars get rowdy... but in the town where I work, we haven't seen New Year's Eve as being a really major issue for years.  I think sanctions about DUI have led to more sanity over the years.  And, more and more of us have to work the next day. 

(I remember the first year that the department store I worked in for several years was open on New Year's Day.  I'd been to a party, and literally left the party, and slept in the parking lot of the store, since I had to open it up.  We didn't expect anyone there... and looked in hungover disbelief at the crowd waiting to get in...)


----------



## grydth (Dec 26, 2007)

I have 2 daughters who were born in September. I am never ever doing nothing on New Year's Eve ever again.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Dec 26, 2007)

KempoGuy06 said:


> Ill be at my best friends apartment, drinking beer, eating food and playing PS3 all night.
> 
> B



Sounds like what's gonna happen at my house. Have fun!


----------



## crushing (Dec 26, 2007)

I selected 'Going Out' because we were invited to a party.  I'm not sure we are going yet, but it would be nice to get out and party a little.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 26, 2007)

Staying home

My days of going out for New Years are happily long over


----------



## Gordon Nore (Dec 26, 2007)

I voted "Not doing anything." We generally stay home and watch the celebration at Toronto City Hall on TV. I think I lost interest in the Holiday as a result of tending bar on New Year's Eve for a few years. It's a rather loud holiday for my liking.


----------



## Live True (Dec 26, 2007)

For the last several years, we've stayed home on New Years Eve, but we host a "fuzzy slippers/silly movie" party on New Year's Day.  The idea is to ring in the new year in comfy clothes, laughing with freinds...it's great!  Sometimes we only have 1 or 2 folks show...sometimes we have a crowd...either way, we have a great time and laugh in the first day of the new year.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Dec 26, 2007)

Live True said:


> For the last several years, we've stayed home on New Years Eve, but we host a "fuzzy slippers/silly movie" party on New Year's Day.  The idea is to ring in the new year in comfy clothes, laughing with freinds...it's great!  Sometimes we only have 1 or 2 folks show...sometimes we have a crowd...either way, we have a great time and laugh in the first day of the new year.



That sounds like fun.


----------



## Live True (Dec 26, 2007)

It's hysterical...and we get to see some horribly funny flicks...some horrible...some funny..and some...both...in a "rocky horror" kinda way


----------



## Drac (Dec 26, 2007)

Gordon Nore said:


> I think I lost interest in the Holiday as a result of tending bar on New Year's Eve for a few years. It's a rather loud holiday for my liking.


 
I hear ya Gordon..I was a bouncer for years and always dreaded having to work New Years Eve..


----------



## BrandiJo (Dec 27, 2007)

I am staying in, hubby and i don't know many people in the area and we arn't big party people.


----------



## Drac (Dec 27, 2007)

BrandiJo said:


> I am staying in, hubby and i don't know many people in the area and we arn't big party people.


 
Rent a movie and order a pizza and stay in...The local coppers are gonna have sobriety check points EVERYWHERE....


----------



## ktaylor75 (Dec 27, 2007)

Single mom of 4 kids....maybe I'll take 'em out to a wild party...NOT!  just kidding.  will be doing the same thing on New Year's eve as I am right now...staying in for the night


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 27, 2007)

Most likely stay at home. 
There was talk among my caving group however of possibly doing this one particular pit (-162 feet -- picture below) and being at the bottom at the stroke of midnight. It's awesome to be sure and coming out at night with all those stars above... hmm. Just for doing something different. But prolly not. 

For one thing might be a bit too chilly. Plus as Drac mentioned there'll be sobriety check points just about everywhere, and we'd have to drive through 3 states (where I live it's easy). With tired cavers driving home trying to keep vehicles straight on the road without the slightest bit of weave ... better not chance it.
Not to mention those legitimate dumbasses who think they're not too drunk to handle their drive home... who'd want to take a chance on being a new-year's statistic? 
I don't think any of you would want to put me in the memorial section reading killed by a DUI/DWI... with me being clean and sober for the last 18 years that'd be kinda ironic wouldn't it? 

Better to stay home... maybe light a (legal) firework at midnight and call it good.


----------



## Drac (Dec 27, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Not to mention those legitimate dumbasses who think they're not too drunk to handle their drive home... who'd want to take a chance on being a new-year's statistic?
> I don't think any of you would want to put me in the memorial section reading killed by a DUI/DWI... with me being clean and sober for the last 18 years that'd be kinda ironic wouldn't it?
> 
> Better to stay home... maybe light a (legal) firework at midnight and call it good.


 
What a beautiful picture...Yep, stay at home and order a pizza and rent a movie..I'll be drinking Ice Tea..My days of exhibition drinking are done..


----------



## Kacey (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm cooking something with scallops in it... I haven't quite decided what, but it will definitely be something different than usual.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 30, 2007)

I normally stay in, not a night I want to be out on the road. I'll work by day, probably head out for some dinner by night. Wait, that's exactly what I do every weekday ... I need to get a life.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 30, 2007)

Walking down the street to a friend's place and having a bite to eat and ringing in the New Year.  So technically I am "going out" however, it ain't anything fancy.


----------



## kaizasosei (Dec 30, 2007)

looks like i'm a broke again.  good thing i have enough provisions to hold out.  for new years going out may not be an option.  probably stay home.  got invited to two places but quite sure im not going


----------



## Darksoul (Dec 31, 2007)

-I will be working. 3rd of 4 twelve hour night shifts, 6pm to 6am. The joy of working security, haha! As long as no inclement weather is coming into Denver tonight or tomorrow, its all good. I do a lot of driving at work. Just have to watch out for drunk people.

-So everyone stay safe, have fun, bring on 2008!!!

Andrew


----------



## Drac (Dec 31, 2007)

Darksoul said:


> -I will be working. 3rd of 4 twelve hour night shifts, 6pm to 6am. The joy of working security, haha! As long as no inclement weather is coming into Denver tonight or tomorrow, its all good. I do a lot of driving at work. Just have to watch out for drunk peopl
> 
> Andrew


 
That's a good kind of shift...Hope its quiet for you..


----------



## Live True (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Year to all, whether you are working, partying, or staying home!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey Drac we are staying home this year.  It will be a far cry for last year's partying in Chicago but truth be told I am looking forward to resting!


----------



## Drac (Dec 31, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Hey Drac we are staying home this year. It will be a far cry for last year's partying in Chicago but truth be told I am looking forward to resting!


 
Dude as sick as I am all I wanna do is stay wrapped in a blanket..


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 31, 2007)

Drac said:


> Dude as sick as I am all I wanna do is stay wrapped in a blanket..


 
You know after we chatted earlier I came down with a headache. (to many kid's shows with the TV loud and the kid's simply to loud)  So I am trying to recuperate at the moment myself!


----------



## Drac (Dec 31, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> You know after we chatted earlier I came down with a headache. (to many kid's shows with the TV loud and the kid's simply to loud) So I am trying to recuperate at the moment myself!


 
There is something going around...Was chatting with Father Greek before and he is sick and so is one of his top students....Maybe someone at the dojo had it...


----------



## morph4me (Jan 1, 2008)

Drac said:


> Dude as sick as I am all I wanna do is stay wrapped in a blanket..


 


Brian R. VanCise said:


> You know after we chatted earlier I came down with a headache. (to many kid's shows with the TV loud and the kid's simply to loud) So I am trying to recuperate at the moment myself!


 


Drac said:


> There is something going around...Was chatting with Father Greek before and he is sick and so is one of his top students....Maybe someone at the dojo had it...


 
Hope all of you feel better, and that whatever you have is the worse that happens in 2008


----------

